# هل احب الله العالم من ذلك الوقت فقط ؟



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد ، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به ، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية 

_هل احب الله العالم من ذلك التاريخ فقط ؟_

_هل كان الله يكره العالم عندما ارسل موسى نبيا لبني اسرائيل ؟_


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2012)

*هو كلمة " حتى " 
معناها انه بدأ الحب من بعدها !

اية السؤال العجيب دة !؟

يعني لما اقول في اب احب ابنه حتى بذل نفسه من اجلة
كدة معناها انه كان بيكرهوا قبل كدة !

يا اما انتي قصدك حاجة تاني 
يا اما انا غبي !
*


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد ، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به ، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية
> 
> _هل احب الله العالم من ذلك التاريخ فقط ؟_
> 
> _هل كان الله يكره العالم عندما ارسل موسى نبيا لبني اسرائيل ؟_




سلام لشخصك العزيز، لو ركزتي في الآية هاتجدي أنها لا تتكلم عن بدء محبة الله للعالم، بل توضح كيفية عمق واتساع محبته للعالم كله، لأنه بين محبته التي كانت مستترة عن العالم والتي لم يكن يدركها ولكنها بدأت تظهر وتتضح لنا بالبذل، لأن المحبة = بذل، وليست مجرد كلمات وألفاظ، فهنا المقصود هو إظهار المحبة للعالم كله، فالآية تتحدث عن ظهور وإعلان محبة الله ولا تتكلم على أنه كان يبغض العالم قبلاً، لأنه يحب الإنسان ولكن الإنسان لم يكن يدرك قوة محبة الله واتساعها على الإطلاق... أقبلي مني كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصك العزيز.
​


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2012)

رجاء نقل الموضوع لمكانه الصحيح
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

أنا بقول أحب العالم فبدل إبنه الوحيد

يعني ليه مش مثلا  بدل إبنه  الوحيد من الأول قبل مايبعت موسى لي إسرائيل حتى لا يهلك الناس 
يعني قبل ألم يكن يحب العالم
و حاول ترد من غير عجب والكلام ده


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد ، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به ، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية
> 
> _هل احب الله العالم من ذلك التاريخ فقط ؟_
> 
> ...



انا مش فاهمه السؤال دا بصراحه
ممكن توضحي قصدك ايه

وتوضيح الله لا يعرف لغه الكره والحقد 
الله محبه تلك لغته الوحيده ولكنه عادل


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> أنا بقول أحب العالم فبدل إبنه الوحيد
> 
> يعني ليه مش مثلا  بدل إبنه  الوحيد من الأول قبل مايبعت موسى لي إسرائيل حتى لا يهلك الناس
> يعني قبل ألم يكن يحب العالم
> و حاول ترد من غير عجب والكلام ده




*أعمال الله غير محدودة كما انه غير محدود بالزمن
الله مش انسان عشان يحسب بحسابتنا الوقتية البحتة دي 
والا قوليلي لية الكون اتخلق ف 6 ايام ؟ لية مش 4 ايام ونص يعني !؟

عموما ببساطة ، واجابة لسؤالك التالي :
*​ *لا عذاب للأموات الذين ماتوا وهم ينتظرون مجيئ السيد المسيح ،، ممن تبعوا موسى نبيا ً لبني إسرائيل ! *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> رجاء نقل الموضوع لمكانه الصحيح​


 أنا أسفة اختلط علي القسم
حتى مخدتش بالي إنو قسم الأخبار 
 غير لما قولت حضرتك 
أسفة


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> رجاء نقل الموضوع لمكانه الصحيح
> ​



*تم النقل لقسم الاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه​*


----------



## amgd beshara (26 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> أنا بقول أحب العالم فبدل إبنه الوحيد
> 
> يعني ليه مش مثلا  بدل إبنه  الوحيد من الأول قبل مايبعت موسى لي إسرائيل حتى لا يهلك الناس
> يعني قبل ألم يكن يحب العالم
> و حاول ترد من غير عجب والكلام ده


ربنا ارسل ابنة في الوقت المعين بعد ما اعد الام اللى تقدر تتحمل مثل هذا الامر المهيب 
و اعد اللغة اليونانية كلغة عامة للشعوب 
و كمان الامبراطورية الرومانية اللي صنعت طرق و بقي السفر للبلاد اسهل بكتير لتسهل عملية البشارة في العالم
و غير كدة كتير 

و كان موسي النبي و من قبلة و من بعدة من انبياء هما تمهيد لمجئ السيد الذي يخضع له الجميع و القادر وحدة علي الخلاص
فهما اكانوا بيجهزوا الشعب و بيعدوا الطريق قدامة 

و الله من محبتة خلق الانسان من فيض محبتة و اعد لية كل شئ و اخضع كل المخلوقات و الطبيعة له ليصبح هو رأس الخليقة علي الارض كما اعد له كل الظروف اللى تساعدة انة يعيش 
كل دة مش محبة

اما الخلاص من الخطية كان لازم لية من اعداد حاجات كتير


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> أنا أسفة اختلط علي القسم
> حتى مخدتش بالي إنو قسم الأخبار
> غير لما قولت حضرتك
> أسفة



لالالالالالالالالالا مش تعتذري خالص كلنا ساعات ممكن نغلط أختي العزيزة
أنا بس حبيت انبه علشان يكون في مكانه الصحيح للي يحب يوصل له بسهولة
أقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز...
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز، لو ركزتي في الآية هاتجدي أنها لا تتكلم عن بدء محبة الله للعالم، بل توضح كيفية عمق واتساع محبته للعالم كله، لأنه بين محبته التي كانت مستترة عن العالم والتي لم يكن يدركها ولكنها بدأت تظهر وتتضح لنا بالبذل، لأن المحبة = بذل، وليست مجرد كلمات وألفاظ، فهنا المقصود هو إظهار المحبة للعالم كله، فالآية تتحدث عن ظهور وإعلان محبة الله ولا تتكلم على أنه كان يبغض العالم قبلاً، لأنه يحب الإنسان ولكن الإنسان لم يكن يدرك قوة محبة الله واتساعها على الإطلاق... أقبلي مني كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصك العزيز.​


 شكراا لردك
جميل 
حضرتك بتقول كانت مستترة عن العالم و بدأت تظهر بي البدل 
إذن متى ظهرة و لماذا لم يظهرها  من قبل ببدل إبنه الوحيد منده البدء رغم أنا يسوع كان موجود منذ الأزل


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:



أنا بقول أحب العالم فبدل إبنه الوحيد



أنقر للتوسيع...


جبتي منين الفاء السببية دي !
الاية بتقول حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد
مش : فـبذل 
لأنها لو بتقول : فبذل
يباة كلامك صح
انه احب في الوقت دة ، فـ بذل في الوقت دة !

انما هنا فعلا زي ماكتبتي : انتي اللي بتقولي ، والاية مقالتش كدة اطلاقا !
 




lo siento_mucho قال:



 يعني ليه مش مثلا  بدل إبنه  الوحيد من الأول قبل مايبعت موسى لي إسرائيل حتى لا يهلك الناس 


أنقر للتوسيع...


ومين قالك ان اللي هيموتوا قبل مجيئوا دول هيهلكوا !
من مات في انتظار المسيح وعلى رجاء المجيء والفداء لن يرى عذاب
زمان كان في شريعة وعهد قديم وانبياء بيتنبؤوا وشعب بيتنظر النبوات تتحقق والمجيء
ودول مش هيهلكوا !




lo siento_mucho قال:



 
و حاول ترد من غير عجب والكلام ده

أنقر للتوسيع...


لية ؟
ماليش حق اتعجب ؟

عموما حاضر  ، انا اسف .
اتمنى تكوني فهمتي 

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا مش فاهمه السؤال دا بصراحه
> ممكن توضحي قصدك ايه
> 
> وتوضيح الله لا يعرف لغه الكره والحقد
> الله محبه تلك لغته الوحيده ولكنه عادل


من بسأل حضرتك عشان أوصل ل كلامك الأخير ده 
إنتي مقتنعة أنا لا
فابسئال عشان أقتنع من خلال الموضوع ده


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *أعمال الله غير محدودة كما انه غير محدود بالزمن*
> *الله مش انسان عشان يحسب بحسابتنا الوقتية البحتة دي *
> *والا قوليلي لية الكون اتخلق ف 6 ايام ؟ لية مش 4 ايام ونص يعني !؟*​
> *عموما ببساطة ، واجابة لسؤالك التالي :*​
> ...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> * لكنهم لم يتذوقوا محبة الله لهم و لم يعرفوها!!!!!!
> *




ازاي !
الناس دي مش كانوا عايشين ولهم حياة !
وكان الرزق والستر والصحة دول محبة من الله زي مابنقول دلوقتي !

عموما بعيدا عن الامور الحياتية
دي ايات عن محبة الله في العهد القديم
اي في الوقت اللي بتقولي فيه انهم مداقوش الحب !

*(كُنْتُ  أَجْذِبُهُمْ بِحِبَالِ الْبَشَرِ بِرُبُطِ الْمَحَبَّةِ وَكُنْتُ لَهُمْ  كَمَنْ يَرْفَعُ النِّيرَ عَنْ أَعْنَاقِهِمْ وَمَدَدْتُ إِلَيْهِ  مُطْعِماً إِيَّاهُ... هو 11 : 

**8بَل  مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ الرَّبِّ إِيَّاكُمْ وَحِفْظِهِ القَسَمَ الذِي أَقْسَمَ  لآِبَائِكُمْ أَخْرَجَكُمُ الرَّبُّ بِيَدٍ شَدِيدَةٍ وَفَدَاكُمْ مِنْ  بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ...تث 7 :7


**وَلأَجْلِ  أَنَّهُ أَحَبَّ آبَاءَكَ وَاخْتَارَ نَسْلهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ  أَخْرَجَكَ بِحَضْرَتِهِ بِقُوَّتِهِ العَظِيمَةِ مِنْ مِصْرَ...تث 4 : 37


**"إني أحببتك حباً أبدياً" (ار 3:31).



أتنسى المرأة مرضعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها؟ لكن ولو أن هؤلاء نسين لا أنساك أنا" (أش 15:49).



ـــ



هل الشعب اللي الله قال انو اتعامل معاه بالاسلوب دة
مداقش محبة الله !
مستحيل !*


----------



## amgd beshara (26 أغسطس 2012)

> * لكنهم لم يتذوقوا محبة الله لهم و لم يعرفوها!!!!!!*


اله العهد القديم هو اله العهد الجديد و قد وعد منذ البدء برفع سلطان الموت عنا 

و قد تذوق محبتة الجميع منذذ البدء 
شوفي الكتاب بيقول اية قبل مجئ المسيح
  «لَمَّا كَانَ إِسْرَائِيلُ غُلاَماً أَحْبَبْتُهُ وَمِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي .... هو 11 : 1

كُنْتُ  أَجْذِبُهُمْ بِحِبَالِ الْبَشَرِ بِرُبُطِ الْمَحَبَّةِ وَكُنْتُ لَهُمْ   كَمَنْ يَرْفَعُ النِّيرَ عَنْ أَعْنَاقِهِمْ وَمَدَدْتُ إِلَيْهِ  مُطْعِماً  إِيَّاهُ... هو 11 : 4
وَلأَجْلِ أَنَّهُ  أَحَبَّ آبَاءَكَ وَاخْتَارَ نَسْلهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ  أَخْرَجَكَ  بِحَضْرَتِهِ بِقُوَّتِهِ العَظِيمَةِ مِنْ مِصْرَ...تث 4 : 37
"إني أحببتك حباً أبدياً" (ار 3:31).
"أتنسى المرأة مرضعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها؟ لكن ولو أن هؤلاء نسين لا أنساك أنا" (أش 15:49
 ارميا 31: 3 تراءى لي الرب من بعيد. ومحبة ابدية احببتك من اجل ذلك ادمت لك الرحمة

و غير دة كتير 
فكل المحبة دي و تقولي محسوش بالمحبة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *جبتي منين الفاء السببية دي !*
> *الاية بتقول حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد*
> *مش : فـبذل *
> *لأنها لو بتقول : فبذل*
> ...


منا عارفة حتى بذل و فاهمه قصدك
لكن أنت مش فاهم أنا أقصد إيه بسؤال ..لأنك واخد الموضوع درس نحو 
أنا بسأل ليه مش منذ البدء بذل   إبنه  الوحيد و أظهر  محبته للعالم 
و معنى هكذا أحب الله العالم لا تدل على  أنه أحبهم منذ البدء لأن ممكن يتقال أحب العالم منذ البدء حتى بذل ابنة


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شكراا لردك
> جميل
> حضرتك بتقول كانت مستترة عن العالم و بدأت تظهر بي البدل
> إذن متى ظهرة و لماذا لم يظهرها  من قبل ببدل إبنه الوحيد منده البدء رغم أنا يسوع كان موجود منذ الأزل





سلام لشخصك العزيز
الله في البداية أدب الإنسان بالناموس، وصبر عليه لكي يعرف أنه لن يفلح في أن يُخلَّص نفسه، لأن لم يثبت أحد في الناموس وتمم مشيئة الله واستطاع أن يصل للقداسة التي تُرضي الله وبها يستطيع أن يُعاين مجده ويدخل في حياة شركة مقدسه معه في النور، فلو أعطى الله وأظهر محبته فوراً للإنسان لم يكن يقدر ما يصنعه لأجله، بل ربما لا يهتم أو يكترث أو يظن انه قادر على أن يُخلِّص نفسه ويقدسها ويقترب من الله، لأن إذا كان الإنسان شاف عمل الله القدير في الطبيعة ومن خلال موسى النبي وأعطاه الشريعة ومع ذلك احتقر كلمة الله وتركه وعبد الأوثان، ولو راجعتي سفر القضاة ستجدي عبارة مكررة دائماً في هذا السفر كل إصحاح او أثنين حيث مكتوب: [ وعاد بنو إسرائيل يعملون الشرّ في عيني الرب ].
فلابد من أن يؤدب ويُشذب الله الإنسان ويهيأ قلبه لكي يكون مستعداً ومؤهل ومقدر لما يصنعه الله ويفهم انه محتاج من ينقذه، لأن هناك تدبير إلهي متقن لكي يوصل الإنسان في النهاية للمحبة الإلهيه الفائقة ... ولو قرأتي رسالة رومية ستتعرفي على عمل الله الخلاصي وكيف هيأ قلب الإنسان ليستعد لمجيئة العظيم، لأن أن لم يصرخ الإنسان [ من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت ] وصراخة يكون من الداخل فأنه لن يتعرف على قوة عمل الله ومحبته الفائقة، بل ومن الممكن ان يحتقر عمل الله ويدوس عليه فيكون له دينونة أعظم بسبب احتقاره لعمل الله... لذلك أدبه بالناموس وفهمه خطورة الخطية عن طريق الذبائح لكي يفهمه أن أجرة الخطية موت وهي خطيرة للغاية تُميته وتجعله تحت سلطان الموت المستتر فيها، وأن يكشف له ما هو الموت ولا نفاذ منه إلا لو خلصه الله بقدرته لينجو من الدينونة وينال قوة حياة الله، لذلك انتظر الإنسان المخلص ليأتيه ... 

ولو قرأتي رسالة العبرانيين ستجدي أن الرسول شرح ما معنى الذبائح ولماذا أعطى الله الإنسان هذا العمل المضني والشاق الذي لم يقدر إلا على إراحة ضميره مؤقتاً، وذلك لكي يكشف مشقة الخطية وما تصنعه في قلب الإنسان وحياته لأنها مدمرة للنفس جداً وتجعل الإنسان مشوه ومشوش لا يستطيع أن يعرف الله أو يفهم طرقه او يتعامل معه قط...
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




منا عارفة حتى بذل و فاهمه قصدك
لكن أنت مش فاهم أنا أقصد إيه بسؤال ..لأنك واخد الموضوع درس نحو 
أنا بسأل ليه مش منذ البدء بذل   إبنه  الوحيد و أظهر  محبته للعالم 
و معنى هكذا أحب الله العالم لا تدل على  أنه أحبهم منذ البدء لأن ممكن يتقال أحب العالم منذ البدء حتى بذل ابنة

أنقر للتوسيع...



انتي لية حاصرة محبة الله جوة الفداء فقط !* *
اقري الايات اللي ف ردي التاني وانتي تعرفي الله كان بيحب البشر ولا لا!


والاسئلة اللي من نوع :
لية معملهاش بدري شوية
لية مستواش في ساعتين بدل 3 ساعات 
والاسئلة دي مالهاش اي اجابة !


جاوبييني ع الاسئلة المشابهة دي وانا اجاوبك !

لية الكون اتخلق في 6 ايام بس ؟ لية مش 4 ؟
لية قوتك العضلية اقل من قوة الراجل بـ 26 مرة ؟ لية مش 12 !
لية  ؟
لية الماية بتغلي عند درجة حرارة 100 مئوية ! ، لية مش 89 ؟
!

الله احب البشر قبل ان يوجدوا !
اما عن التوقيتات فهي لا تنفي المحبة !
والفداء مش هو كل محبة الله !
بس هو اعظم امثلة المحبة
محبة الله المستمرة ، الآزلية للبشر !
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ازاي !
> الناس دي مش كانوا عايشين ولهم حياة !
> وكان الرزق والستر والصحة دول محبة من الله زي مابنقول دلوقتي !
> 
> ...


طب حلو ...

 الله أحب العالم منده البدء لكن لم يبذل إبنه الوحيد حتى  يؤمنوا ولا يهلكوا
يعني محبة ناقصة و غير عادلة
لأن الإله في  العهد القديم  زادت محبته للعالم مع الزمن


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




طب حلو ...

 الله أحب العالم منده البدء لكن لم يبذل إبنه الوحيد حتى  يؤمنوا ولا يهلكوا
يعني محبة ناقصة و غير عادلة
لأن الإله في  العهد القديم  زادت محبته للعالم مع الزمن

أنقر للتوسيع...


طب حلو* *
يعني الاب حب ابنه من يوم ماتولد ، ولكن مجابلهوش عربية عشان يرتاح من المواصلات غير لما اتعلم السواقة !
يعني محبته ناقصة وغير عادلة !
لأن الاب زمان مكانش جايب عربية لابنه ، فكانت محبته ناقصة ، وزادت مع الزمن لما جابلو عربية !



ــ


انا ترجمت ردك حرفيا ً
لو لسة شايفة ان كلامك صح ، فانا افضل اسيب الموضوع للأخوة ، هيكونوا أفضل مني 

ربنا يحفظك
*


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب حلو ...
> 
> الله أحب العالم منده البدء لكن لم يبذل إبنه الوحيد حتى  يؤمنوا ولا يهلكوا
> يعني محبة ناقصة و غير عادلة
> لأن الإله في  العهد القديم  زادت محبته للعالم مع الزمن



لا يا أختي العزيزة محبة الله محبة كاملة لا تزيد ولا تنقص، لأن الله في كماله غير منقوص ولا يزيد، فهو مطلق في كل شيء، ولكن الناقص هو الإنسان، فهو يتعامل مع نقائص الإنسان ولا يتعامل بالمطلقات، فالمحبة واحدة ولكن التدبير الفائق هو الذي يُعطى للإنسان بالتدريج لكي يفهم، لأن الطفل لا يستطيع أن يعي كل شيء، لذلك نتدرج في التعامل مع الطفل في كل شيء من جهة الطعام والملبس، ومن جهة المعرفة والتعليم... وكل ما يكبر الطفل يشعر بمحبة أُمه وأبيه أكثر، فمحية الأب والأم هي محبة للطفل واحدة ولكنه لما ينمو وإلى أن ينضُج يستطيع أن يفهم محبة الأب والأم، حتى لو أدباه، فهو بعد ذلك يفهم لماذا كان هذا التأديب والمنع من بعض الأشياء التي كانت تعتبر ضاره له منذ صغره ولكنه لم يكن يفهم أو يعرف... هكذا يتعامل الله مع الإنسان مع الفارق بالطبع ..
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> اله العهد القديم هو اله العهد الجديد و قد وعد منذ البدء برفع سلطان الموت عنا
> 
> و قد تذوق محبتة الجميع منذذ البدء
> شوفي الكتاب بيقول اية قبل مجئ المسيح
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *طب حلو*
> *يعني الاب حب ابنه من يوم ماتولد ، ولكن مجابلهوش عربية عشان يرتاح من المواصلات غير لما اتعلم السواقة !*
> *يعني محبته ناقصة وغير عادلة !*
> *لأن الاب زمان مكانش جايب عربية لابنه ، فكانت محبته ناقصة ، وزادت مع الزمن لما جابلو عربية !*
> ...


لو كان جاب عربية ل ابن تاني إلي هو أخوه و يقول جبتلك عربية عشان بحبك
هيقول الإبن الأولاني  ل أبوه أنت مكنتش بتحبني
و ده الي في الآية


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> لا يا أختي العزيزة محبة الله محبة كاملة لا تزيد ولا تنقص، لأن الله في كماله غير منقوص ولا يزيد، فهو مطلق في كل شيء، ولكن الناقص هو الإنسان، فهو يتعامل مع نقائص الإنسان ولا يتعامل بالمطلقات، فالمحبة واحدة ولكن التدبير الفائق هو الذي يُعطى للإنسان بالتدريج لكي يفهم، لأن الطفل لا يستطيع أن يعي كل شيء، لذلك نتدرج في التعامل مع الطفل في كل شيء من جهة الطعام والملبس، ومن جهة المعرفة والتعليم... وكل ما يكبر الطفل يشعر بمحبة أُمه وأبيه أكثر، فمحية الأب والأم هي محبة للطفل واحدة ولكنه لما ينمو وإلى أن ينضُج يستطيع أن يفهم محبة الأب والأم، حتى لو أدباه، فهو بعد ذلك يفهم لماذا كان هذا التأديب والمنع من بعض الأشياء التي كانت تعتبر ضاره له منذ صغره ولكنه لم يكن يفهم أو يعرف... هكذا يتعامل الله مع الإنسان مع الفارق بالطبع ..​


 حضرتك قولت أهو في الااخر مع الفارق لأن موضوع أو مثال  
الطفل و الأب تختلف جيدا عن علاقتنا بالله 
طب حضرتك يسوع المسيح كان موجود منذ الأزل لما لم يبعثه الله منذ البدء حتى تضهر كامل محبة الله الموجودة في الايه
أكيد هتقولي خطة الله 
صح؟؟


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حضرتك قولت أهو في الااخر مع الفارق لأن موضوع أو مثال
> الطفل و الأب تختلف جيدا عن علاقتنا بالله
> طب حضرتك يسوع المسيح كان موجود منذ الأزل لما لم يبعثه الله منذ البدء حتى تضهر كامل محبة الله الموجودة في الايه
> أكيد هتقولي خطة الله
> صح؟؟



وايه اللي خلاكي متأكده إني هاقول أنها خطة الله !!!!
عموماً أعتقد يا أختي أنك لم تقرأي العهد القديم ورسالة رومية وعبرانيين جيداً جداً بغرض الوصول فعلاً للحق الإلهي المُعلن وليس للجدل والبحث عن إثبات خطأ، لأنك تُريدين أن تدخلي للآية من منطلق التفكير البشري حسب منطق الإنسان الذي لم يدخل بعد في سرّ تذوق محبة الله كخبرة وحياة، فالكلام شيء والاقتراب من الله شيء آخر تماماً يختلف كلي الاختلاف عن الجدل والحوار، ومعرفة محبة الله بالعقل شيء ولمسها من جهة الخبرة شيء آخر تماماً، والجدل لا ينفع أمام عمل الله، بل الرؤية ولمس قوة الله والتشرب من محبته هو الأساس والجوهر، وأنا لا أُريد أن أقنعك لأن الموضوع موضوع إعلان محبة الله وليس كلام عن محبة الله، الكلام والجدل لا ينفع قط ولكن السمع والرؤية واللمس هما اللذان ينفعان الإنسان...
كل ما يخص الله من جهة إعلاناته يحتاج انفتاح ذهن بالروح وآذان ردار تلتقت صوت الله، وقلب كبير يساع المحبة المتدفقة من الله كنهر جارف، ولا يصح أن نفرض منطقنا لأننا لم نذق هذه المحبة وندخل في إعلانها الذي من الله، وتفسيرك للآية وتصورك فيها هو حصر محبة الله وكانها مستحدثة، مع أني قلت لك أنها كانت مستتره ليوم إعلانها وقت نضوج الإنسان، وأظهرت لك أن الناقص هو الإنسان الي لا يتطيع ان يفهم بسهولة أو يصل لمحبة الله بيُسر بسبب الشر والخطية والموت المالك عليه، وأعطيتك مثل الذي حاولتي أن لا تنظري لفحواه بل نظرتي لموضوع الفارق، مع أني أقصد بالفارق أن محبة الله أثبت واقوى من محبة الأب والأم، لأن الله حينما أعطى الإنسان هبة الأمومة والأبوة لكي يستطيع من خلالها يفهم محبة الله والتي هي أقوى وأثبت منهما على الإطلاق...

أما لو كنتي غير قانعه بها فهذا هو تصورك الشخصي، والذي لا أدري إلى ماذا ترمي في النهاية وتقصدين، هل تقصدي اننا واهمون بأن محبة الله هي ببذل ابنه الوحيد، أم أن الآية مجرد خيال كاتب، أو تقصدي أن الله هنا غير عادل وغير محب كما يظهر في الإنجيل، وأن الآية لا تؤكد على محبة الله الحقيقية.. بصراحة مش فاهم المغزى حقيقي... ولكني دعيني أقول لك أبحثي عن محبة الله والتصقي به واطلبيه وهذا أنفع من مجرد جدل وحديث لا منفعه من وراءه سوى الجدل... أقبلي مني كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك العزيز...
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أغسطس 2012)

الرب دائما احب العالم ولكن بذل ابنه الوحيد فى ميعاد محدد يعرفه هو


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2012)

> لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد ، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به ، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية


غاليتى
‏*lo siento_mucho*
*لاتوجد تعبيرات زمنية فى الآية ولكن يوجد سبب ونتيجة لهذا السبب.
هل فهمتى ما أقصده؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

مهما كان سبب سؤالي المهم بسأل عشان ا أفهم واقتنع
شكرا ل ردك 
كدة أكتفيت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> غاليتى
> ‏*lo siento_mucho*
> *لاتوجد تعبيرات زمنية فى الآية ولكن يوجد سبب ونتيجة لهذا السبب.*
> *هل فهمتى ما أقصده؟*


 ممكن تفسير أكتر حضرتك ل ردك 
شكرااا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ممكن تفسير أكتر حضرتك ل ردك
> شكرااا


*للتوضيح هسألك سؤال 
هل الآية حددت بذل الآب لإبنه بزمن معين؟
*


----------



## amgd beshara (26 أغسطس 2012)

> نعم أحبهم لكن لم يضهر لهم  ذلك عكس العهد الجديد إللي هو مجيء المسيح  على الأرضو
> الآية تقل ذلك
> هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد


انت مشكلتك كلها ان ربنا مأظهرش حبة في العهد القديم للناس 
و علي فكرة انا عارف كويس انك بتفكري و بتشغلي مخك و عايزة فعلا تفهمي 
بس في مشكلة بس من غير زعل انا شايف انك سطحية في الرد علي الاجابات بتقري كدة علشان تردي علي الاجابة مع ان كل اجابة تقريبا كان فيها رد وافي 
متزعليش مني انا بس عايزك تاخدي بالك من دة بمحبة اخوية و لو ضايقتك اعتبريني مقلتش حاجة

انت واضح مشفتيش المشاركة دي                            			  			#*10*  
اتمني ترجعي ليها و لو عندك حاجة تاني احب اسمعها 
و متمشيش غير لما تفهمي كويس مفيش حاجة اسمها اكتفيت 
ربنا معاكي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 أغسطس 2012)

لا أريد  أن  أبداً  ان أبدو  سخيفاً  أختى.  لو تكرمتى   بملاحظة  إن العبدلله أخوكى الاصغر مقاماً والاكبر سناً - قـد  كررت إلى درجة الملل فى اكثر من مداخلة لى فى المنتدى وفى قسمى الرد على الاسئلة والرد على الشبههات.(*).:
والاخوة هــنــا- ربما بدون قصد رددوا كل ذلك بصياغة أخرى مكررة 
[1-الله كامل مطلق الكمال وثابت مطلق الثبات بار مطلق البر قدوس مطلق القداسة محب للبشر داعياً إياهم للتوبةوالتقوى والرجوع إليه وإتباع  البر الذى قدمه من السماء-
2-الله خلق الانسان على أساس إحترام حرية الاراده وحرية الاختيار الواعى وقدس الله الحريات  والحقوق  وإحترم العقل فى إدراكه وقــّدر قدرات العقل وإحترمها وتفهم مراحل نضجها . 
3-الله قدم للبشرية  الشريعة الموسوية والناموس والانبياء بقدر ما تهيأءت وإستعدت وبقدر ما إستجابت  [ لاعلان كامل إعلانه ومجيد إعلانه= العهد الجديد وشريعةوعقيدة الانجيل   ] .

4- بتدبير الله وبسماحه  عمل الله فى البشرية كلها لاكسابها النضج الروحى والعقلي والادبي والتمدنى والترقي التشريعى والثقافي والاجتماعى  رويداً رويداً للوصول إلى قمة الاعلان   الكامل عن حقيقة الايمان المسيحى =شريعة الكمال . إذن  كل ذلك الزخم الحضارى من النمو الانسانى فى الثقافات والعقائد والاديان والتجارب البشرية خائبها وصائبها التى مرت بها البشرية كانت * إعداد* للفيلد أو الإستاج  ..(المجال  ,مسرح العمليات )
لاعلان الكامل الناضج عن  حقيقة إيمان العهد الجديد - إذن المتغيير  هو الجانب البشرى لا الجانب الالهى فى العلاقة الحبية  -الله أعلن لهم رويدا رويدا الحقائق على حسب ما ينفعهم وما يبنيهم ومالا يعطل  خطة الخلاص عموما أو يتناقض معها -وبالقدر الذى لا يشوش عليهم مايمكن ان يستوعبوه-حسب استعدادهم أئنذاك.
> + من أساسيات العقيدة المسيحية الاعتقاد ان كفارة المسيح وفدائه يشمل  ابرار العهد القديم بتغطية كاملة غير منقوصة - يا أختى.

  أعتقد  الافضل أن نتابع سياق النص كاملاً حتى نستفيد.:الانجيل بحسب ما سجله القديس يوحنا الانجيلي الاصحاح3 [  13. وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.
14. «وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ
15. لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ* كُلُّ* مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
*16. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ** حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
17. لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ** لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ** بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ***.
18. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ.
19. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً.
20. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلَّا تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ.
21. وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللَّهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ».]
========================================      
[*] [راجعى حواراتنا مع الاخ ياسر الجندى عن تشريعات العهد القديم ] 

(**) كلمة العالم هنا تشير الى البشرية فى  أمميتها وعالميتها  من كل الامم والالسنة والشعوب والقبائل والازمان والعصور ..رؤيا5الايات من 9


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *للتوضيح هسألك سؤال *
> *هل الآية حددت بذل الآب لإبنه بزمن معين؟*


 إحنا عندنا الزمن حضرتك محدد بي العهد القديم والعهد الجديد 

و الإبن بذل ف زمن العهد الجديد يعني محدد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2012)

أقصد في زمن سمي بالعهد الجديد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> انت مشكلتك كلها ان ربنا مأظهرش حبة في العهد القديم للناس
> و علي فكرة انا عارف كويس انك بتفكري و بتشغلي مخك و عايزة فعلا تفهمي
> بس في مشكلة بس من غير زعل انا شايف انك سطحية في الرد علي الاجابات بتقري كدة علشان تردي علي الاجابة مع ان كل اجابة تقريبا كان فيها رد وافي
> متزعليش مني انا بس عايزك تاخدي بالك من دة بمحبة اخوية و لو ضايقتك اعتبريني مقلتش حاجة
> ...


 حضرتك لازم تفرق  بين إني عايزة أفهم وأنا مؤمنة  و عايزة أفهم وأنا غير مؤمنة
أنت مؤمن و فاهم ف شايفني أنا مش عايزة أفهم و سطحية في ردودي عا قولك
أنا قريت مشاركتك أكيد لكن جملة أعد الله الأم واللغة لغيت عندي باقي الكلام لأنه كلام للإقناع فقط و ليس دليل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> لا أريد  أن  أبداً  ان أبدو  سخيفاً  أختى.  لو تكرمتى   بملاحظة  إن العبدلله أخوكى الاصغر مقاماً والاكبر سناً - قـد  كررت إلى درجة الملل فى اكثر من مداخلة لى فى المنتدى وفى قسمى الرد على الاسئلة والرد على الشبههات.(*).:
> والاخوة هــنــا- ربما بدون قصد رددوا كل ذلك بصياغة أخرى مكررة
> [1-الله كامل مطلق الكمال وثابت مطلق الثبات بار مطلق البر قدوس مطلق القداسة محب للبشر داعياً إياهم للتوبةوالتقوى والرجوع إليه وإتباع  البر الذى قدمه من السماء-
> 2-الله خلق الانسان على أساس إحترام حرية الاراده وحرية الاختيار الواعى وقدس الله الحريات  والحقوق  وإحترم العقل فى إدراكه وقــّدر قدرات العقل وإحترمها وتفهم مراحل نضجها .
> ...


شكرا لا ردك و تعبك و شرحك 
حضرتك قلت ما قاله الأخوة و جمعته ف ردك و مرتب 
جميل...
الآية رقم 19 تقول قد  جاء النور إلى العالم 
و ده إمتى ؟؟وقت مجيء السيد المسيح
و أين بقيت العالم قبله من هذا النور 
هذا ما أتكلم عنه و عن محبة الله للعالم كله
 أنت أضفت لي آيه تانية 
أنا مكتفية ب ردود حضراتكم علي
و شكرا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> إحنا عندنا الزمن حضرتك محدد بي العهد القديم والعهد الجديد
> 
> و الإبن بذل ف زمن العهد الجديد يعني محدد


*كون الخلاص تم فى زمن معين هذا لاينفى بذل الله لإبنه منذ تأسيس العالم لأجل فداء الإنسان
Heb 9:26 فَإِذْ ذَاكَكَانَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ مِرَارًا كَثِيرَةً مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلكِنَّهُ الآنَ قَدْ أُظْهِرَ مَرَّةً عِنْدَ انْقِضَاءِ الدُّهُورِ لِيُبْطِلَ الْخَطِيَّةَ بِذَبِيحَةِ نَفْسِهِ.
1Pet 1:20 مَعْرُوفًا سَابِقًا قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلكِنْ قَدْ أُظْهِرَ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ،

محبة الله لم تكن حادثة فى الزمن فهو من بداية العالم أعد لنا الملكوت
Matt 25:34 ثُ* *مَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي، رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ.
Eph 1:4 كَمَا اخْتَارَنَا فِيهِ قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، لِنَكُونَ قِدِّيسِينَ وَبِلاَ لَوْمٍ قُدَّامَهُ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ،
Rev 13:8 فَسَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ جَمِيعُ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، الَّذِينَ لَيْسَتْ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ مَكْتُوبَةً مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ فِي سِفْرِ حَيَاةِ الْخَرُوفِ الَّذِي ذُبِحَ.
أظن كده الكتاب المقدس وضحلك بنفسة إن محبة الله للإنسان لم تتغير فهو منذ تأسيس العالم يعمل على خلاص الإنسان ونواله ميراثه الأبدى
*


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2012)

اختى الحبيبة
بصى كدا
انتى دلوقتى عندك بيضة
وحابة تاكليها مسلوقة
طيب ازاى هتكليهاوهى مش مسلوقة
شى اكيد هتحطيها جوا مياة فى براد
شاى وبعدينتحيطها على النار علشان تسوية
وتاكلها وبذلك قبل وبعد الاتسواء بتحبى بيضة
هكذا هو الله
احب الله حتى بذل ابنة الوحيد ولكن كم ذكرت  لك مثال بيضة
ولكى لا يهلك كل يؤمن بة بل تكون لة الحيا الابدية 
فى وقت معين 
البيضةبتستوى
فى وقت معين
بهدف الاكل 
هكذا الله جى فى وقت معين
فى زمن معين 
الهدف خلاص البشرية
من الخطايا
واتى فى صورة المسيح يسوع ربنا
كى يتم عملية الفداء
هكذا عندماتستوى البيضة
تاكلهيا علطواااال
هكذا الله احب الله حتى بذل ابنةالوحيد
لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن بة بل تكون لةالحياة الابدية​


----------



## amgd beshara (27 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حضرتك لازم تفرق  بين إني عايزة أفهم وأنا مؤمنة  و عايزة أفهم وأنا غير مؤمنة
> أنت مؤمن و فاهم ف شايفني أنا مش عايزة أفهم و سطحية في ردودي عا قولك
> أنا قريت مشاركتك أكيد لكن جملة أعد الله الأم واللغة لغيت عندي باقي الكلام لأنه كلام للإقناع فقط و ليس دليل


انا مفرق جدا و علشان كدة متابع معاكي لحد دلوقتي 
و انا عارف انك عايزة تفهمي و دة انا قولتة في الاول 
و انت مش سطحية في ردودك ... اسف علي كلمة سطحية ... هو التعبير الادق انك بتقري النص قراية سريعة و بعدين تردي ... يعني انا اقصد ادي لنفسك  وقت شوية في قراية كل مشاركة و اقريها مرة و اتنين علشان المعلومة توصلك بشكل افضل 
عموما 
انا اسف جدا جدا ان كنت ضايقتك بكلامي 

اما عن اعداد الله للخلاص فهو مش كلام للاقناع لكن موجود في الكتاب المقدس و ممكن اكلمك عنة بالتفصيل بس دة مش موضوعنا دلوقتي لو فتحتي سؤال تاني بية اوعدك اني اشرحة بالتفصيل
لكن بردو انت اخدتي الجزء الاول من اجابتي و سيبتي الباقي و الاجابة علي بعضها بتكون الفكرة 
شوفي الباقي 


> و الله من محبتة خلق الانسان من فيض محبتة و اعد لية كل شئ و اخضع كل  المخلوقات و الطبيعة له ليصبح هو رأس الخليقة علي الارض كما اعد له كل  الظروف اللى تساعدة انة يعيش
> كل دة مش محبة
> 
> اما الخلاص من الخطية كان لازم لية من اعداد حاجات كتير


المهم ان محبة الله موجودة و ثابتة منذ الازل و مستمرة لحد دلوقتي

اما عن فداء السيد المسيح فهو معروف من بداية سقوط الانسان و بردو نعرفة دلوقتي 
و كان الناس من زمان عارفين محبة ربنا و رحمتة و دي حاجة لا زادت و لا نقصت بالفداء 

يعني الفداء هو عملية لخلاص الانسان كان لازم من وقت معين تحصل فية و دة لية اسباب كتير

اما محبة الله فكل الناس شعروا بيها منذ القدم و الايام الاولي 
ممكن مثلا تقري مزامير داود اللى اتكتبت قبل مجئ المسيح بألف سنة و تعرفي الناس دي كانت كانت حاسة بمحبة ربنا ولا لا
سليمان ابنة كمان كتب عن الحب الالهي و ازاي كانوا عارفينة و حاسينة 
قال عنة سليمان
 ( حبيبي أبيض واحمر، معلم بين ربوه) ( نش5: 10).
ها أنت جميل يا حبيبي) (نش 1: 16)
(حلقة حلاوة. كله مشتهيات) (نش16:5
(فتي كالأرز، طلعته كلبنان) (نش15:5)
 (الراعي بين السوسن) (نش2:16
و قال في محبتة و راعيتة داود
 إنه(أبرع جمالًا من بني البشر) (مز45: 2).

(الساكن في ستر العلي، وفي ظل القدير يبيت) (مز91:1-8

 (باركي يا نفسي الرب، ولا تنسي كل إحساناته، الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك، الذي يشفي كل أمراضك، الذي يفدي من الحفرة حياتك، الذي يكللك بالرحمة والرأفة، الذي يشبع بالخير عمرك، فيتجدد مثل النسر شبابك) (مز103:1-5).

و هما حبوة علشان هو حبهم الاول و بين محبتة برعايتة و وعودة ليهم

"هوذا على كفي نقشتك " ( اش 49: 16
(كل آلة صورت ضدنا لا تنجح) (اش45: 17)
(أنا أرعى غنمي وأربضها.. وأطلب الضال، واسترد المطرود، واجبر الكسير، واعصب الجريح) (خر 16:34).

هو نفسة اللى في العهد الجديد قال :
_أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ  يو 10 : 11_

و في امثلة تانية كتييير عل محبة ربنا و رعايتة اللى موقفتش ابدا و متحددتش بزمن


----------



## أَمَة (27 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حضرتك لازم تفرق  بين إني عايزة أفهم وأنا مؤمنة  و عايزة أفهم وأنا غير مؤمنة
> أنت مؤمن و فاهم ف شايفني أنا مش عايزة أفهم و سطحية في ردودي عا قولك
> أنا قريت مشاركتك أكيد لكن جملة أعد الله الأم واللغة لغيت عندي باقي الكلام لأنه كلام للإقناع فقط و ليس دليل


 
عزيزتي *لوسياننتو*
 
موضوعك *تم غلقه لأنه أخذ حقه من الردود.* لقد رد عليك الإخوة كل بحسب موهبته وأنت مصرة على رفضها جميعا متمسكة بإستنتاجك الخاطئ بسبب *جهلك بالكتب المقدسة التي تؤكد محبة الله للإنسان قبل أن يخلقه*. وهذا الجهل هو ما قصده الأخ *أمجد* بكلمة *سطحية* التي لم يقصد بها الإهانة بل قصد المعنى اللغوي منها وهو "*قلة العمق" *في معرفتك بالكتاب المقدسة.

معك حق أن كلام الأخ *أمجد *عن اللغة ليس دليلا كتابيا ولكنه أراد أن يوصل لك بصورة مبسطة أن *الله كان يعد الوقت المناسب *لظهوره بالجسد *وهذا مثبت في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه.  *ليس عيبه انك لم تقرائي الكتاب المقدس وترفضين كل ما هو مفيد في الردود.

بدأت أشك في صدق شهادتك التي كتبيها قبل سنتين *في موضوعك هذا* ، وهذا افضل لي ولك لأنه خير لك أن تكوني كاذبة فيها من أن تكوني صادقة لأن في ذلك تكوني قد رذلتِ كلام المسيح وبهذا تكونين قد أدنت نفسك بنفسك:

*46. أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ نُوراً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ حَتَّى كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ.*
*47. وَإِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ كلاَمِي وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ فَأَنَا لاَ أَدِينُهُ لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِأُخَلِّصَ الْعَالَمَ.*
*48. مَنْ رَذَلَنِي وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ كلاَمِي فَلَهُ مَنْ يَدِينُهُ. اَلْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ هُوَ يَدِينُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ*

*هذه هي قمة محبة الله للأنسان منذ الخلق أنه أعطاه حرية الخيار لكي لا يكون ظالما . حاشا لله أن  يهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء. *

الله اعطانا الخلاص مجانا مقابل قبوله والإيمان بكلامه والعمل به. نرفضه ونرفض كلامه.... هو لا يديننا بل كلامه الذي رفضناه يديننا بمعنى أن مصير حياتك الأبدية في يدك يا لوسيانتو، وانت التي تقررين ماذا ستكون. 

انتي في صلواتي لأنك بحاجة ماسة لصلوات المؤمنين. أنت محاربة لأنك دخلت برجليك الى وكر الشيطان الذي انتزع منك كلمة الرب التي - هذا لو كانت شهادتك صادقة. اقبلي إعتذاري لحميمية كلامي


----------

